# شرح برنامج Erdas



## عمر قيلي (5 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذه الاوراق بها شرح لبرنامج Erdas .وارجوا ان يفيدكم


----------



## black dragon (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافية
انا بأستخدم هذا البرنامج ف مشروعي وكنت محتاجة معلومات عن البرنامج
يسلمووووووووو
.....جاري التحميل....​


----------



## black dragon (5 أبريل 2008)

عفوا ولكن البرنامج يختلف عن الذي اعمل به:18:
لأني بأشتغل عليه لتحديد احداثيات من صور جوية
فلو ممكن بدي نسخة من البرنامج:11:​


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (6 أبريل 2008)

مشكور الله يبارك فيك


----------



## خالد قريسو (6 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ROUDS (7 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALI GUERMIT (11 أبريل 2008)

*لدي ما تطلب*

لدي ما تطلب لكن باللغة الفرنسية ساحاول ترجمته الى العربية و اضعه تحت تصرف اخواني المهندسين :14:


----------



## عزيز4554 (11 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## 2ben (11 مايو 2008)

وأنا أرجوا أن تضعه باللغة الفرنسية
مع الشكر يا صديقي


----------



## امير عوض (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.
​


----------



## eng: issa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

والله مشكور يا معلم


----------



## صادق عبده (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## امير عوض (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## E : ahmed (9 سبتمبر 2009)

‏د / محمد سيد كامل

انا احمد وحيد مهندس جديد ويشريني ان استفيد بخبراتك وانا عضو باسم E : ahmed


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooooot


----------



## نضال التميمي (12 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز ، نشكرك على مجهودك في شرح برنامج erdas ولكن لو في امكانية معرفة كيف يمكن الاستفادة من هذا البرنامج في مصادر المياة.....وكذلك في تقليل نسبة المياة المفقودة lossing 

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله في كل عمل خير


----------



## نضال التميمي (12 مارس 2010)

كيف يمكن صنع base map من برنامج erdas imagine


----------



## africano800 (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed_201 (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لى ولكم جميعا


----------



## هانى عامر (27 يوليو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## جمعه مهنا (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## crazy_eng48 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهر عاشور (19 مايو 2012)

شكرا... بس ياريت ترفعلنا شرح اكثر تفصيلا من الشرح ده


----------



## كبل (20 مايو 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## هانى عامر (20 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

